# Shrimper BBQ 2016



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Wanted to open the invite for my gtaa shrimpers. Saturday June 18th we are having a BBQ at my humble abode to meet and discuss our hobby, get to know some new faces and have a great time! We are going to have some giveaways and draws and such. Would definitely appreciate any sponsors or donations. I think we will limit the attendance to 20-30 people, so post a message below if you would like to come and if anything you would like to bring.


----------

